# mixing a crowntail with female betas?



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

so i have changed my mind on doing a 3 gallon brakish tank and i added my crowntail to the 3gal tank can i add my other two female betas to the tank or will there be a fight i put them together and one of the two kept following him around the big tank they never fought just looked at each other and she followed him


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

There's a big, if not definite, chance that they'll fight, in my opinion . Three aggressive fish in such a small space will not turn out well.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

how about one male and female


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd recommend just the one male. The male and female combo could turn out just as badly. They are aggressive toward their own species and don't generally run into each other unless breeding.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

can i put anything else in the small tank any ideas id love to add a freash water lobster but i know thats not a good idea


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I personally wouldn't. If you planted it, you could possibly add some shrimp. The betta may not eat them. I wouldn't add other fish, though.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

ok noted thanks leah


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah... The bettas don't groove with eachother (even of the opposite sex) unless they're mating. Females should be fine with other females, though. A good test I've used, (Though I don't recommend introducing another fish with a betta) is to put the other fish in a small bag of water into the betta's tank. See how the betta reacts. Usually, the betta will flare up, and strike at the baggie. Sign of aggression. (again, I don't recommend putting anything with a betta). Just as a test... I haven't had any bettas that weren't ultimately aggressive, though. They seem to be happiest as hermits.  

If the male has already exhibited aggression towards anything else, I'd definately keep him solo from now on.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

yea i tried to introduce him to my main tank and he started flairing at everything in the tank especially the gourmi they stared each other down and kept swimming into the bag not good guess he is going to have a nice home in the 3 all to him self lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

He'll be chillin' in a mansion! LOL. Just give him a ton of plants/refuge so it doesn't feel like it's huge to him. They live in small puddles in nature, so they aren't huge fans of open water. It's a comfort thing.  
A book that has helped me ENORMOUSLY with my bettas:
Goldstein, Robert J. (2001) Bettas: A complete pet owner's manual. Barron's Educational Series, Inc. (publisher) ISBN-10: 0-7641-1653-3
Tanks, Characteristics, Breeding, Genetics, Diseases, all sorts of stuff. 

Hope he LOVES his new home!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i'd like to argue the "small puddles" argument. rice paddies are very shallow, but they stretch for miles. some people would say 3g is still too small for a betta.

OP: don't forget to put a heater in there with him. a 25-watt visitherm will do just fine.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

trashion said:


> i'd like to argue the "small puddles" argument. rice paddies are very shallow, but they stretch for miles. some people would say 3g is still too small for a betta.
> 
> OP: don't forget to put a heater in there with him. a 25-watt visitherm will do just fine.


Good to know!  I did not know that the puddles stretched so far. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

no problem, blackbeard! just a common misconception


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

yea i added a heater im keeping it at 79 he seems so happy and lively


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Yay!!  Does he have a name? 
I'm kinda geeky about that.  
Happy day!


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

no but u may name him if ud like


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

:lol: Thank you for the honor, but I could never name someone else's animals. 

Most of my friends don't name their fish, but I have a lot of fun with it.  

Happy day! :fish:


----------

